# Petite torturne de ma charmante G-SHOCK GA2100



## MontresMoi (Nov 17, 2019)

Salut les gens!

Je suis tombé amoureux des montres *G-Shock* dernièrement.
Aujourd'hui je sors une nouvelle vidéo sur un ton un peu plus léger que d'habitude, c'est pas vraiment un test, c'est pas vraiment une presentation c'est plus un délire.

Cette montre pourrait subir n'importe quoi sans sourciller. J'espères que la vidéo va vous *plaire*


----------

